# CX88 unrecognized card



## zbang (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a CX23883-based video capture card (appears to be a kworld vs883dv-pro). While the cx88 driver loads as directed and detects the card, the cx88 app doesn't recognize the card type:


```
roxton# cx88 -d /dev/cx88video0 -x ~/cx88.xml
[cx88] Unrecognized card ID: 0x0
[cx88] Unable to create cx88 video driver
roxton#
```

dmesg shows me:

```
cx88video0: <Conexant CX2388x Analog Video> mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff irq 17 at device 8.0 on pci3
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on cx88video0
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0
cx88video0: [FILTER]
cx88video0: [FILTER+ITHREAD]
```

kldstat says:

```
14    5 0xc4895000 6000     cx88.ko
15    1 0xc489b000 7000     cx88audio.ko
16    3 0xc48a2000 3000     iicdev.ko
17    5 0xc48a5000 3000     iicbus.ko
18    3 0xc48a8000 4000     cx88i2c.ko
19    1 0xc48b0000 7000     cx88video.ko
20    1 0xc48b7000 5000     cx88mpeg.ko
```

and pciconf tells me:

```
cx88video0@pci0:3:8:0:  class=0x040000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x880014f1 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Conexant Systems, Inc.'
    device     = '23880 Conexant 23880 Video Capture (NTSC)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = video
(and the firewire i/f, too)
```

I also only see /dev/cx88video0, no other cx88 devices.

I think the card is not recognized because it's a capture-only card (there isn't any receiver/tuner), and that card ID (0x0?) isn't in the driver.  I see the part of the driver that generates the message, but I'm a bit skeptical about just hacking the driver to make it look like the existing kworld dvb-t card.

Any reasonable solution to this?  (I'm not above messing with the driver, but I haven't done much at this level for a while.)

(running 7.2-release, driver installed from packages)
(This all started because I couldn't get the bt848-based card to work....)

tanks,

z!


----------



## Speedy (Dec 28, 2009)

I think adding that ID your kernel sources is your best bet.


----------



## zbang (Dec 28, 2009)

FWIW, I've had problems building in the ports tree (need to RTFM), so I tried the latest driver version (1.2.2) from the cx88 wiki, which produces:


```
[cx88] Unable to retrieve bridge device: Inappropriate ioctl for device
[cx88] Unable to create cx88 video driver
```

Happens from an ioctl(m_fd, CX23885_COMMON_BRIDGE, bridge + 5) in cx88_cards.cpp (23885???).

Anyway, it's becoming lower priority, so I may just get a card on the supported list.  OTOH, I'd still like to get this one to work...


----------

